

Ask HN: What are your favorite browser add-ons? - LogicHoleFlaw

What are the YCers' favorite browser plugins for web development or just plain browsing?<p>Are there any features you use in Firefox/Safari/Opera or another browser that you just haven't seen elsewhere?
======
zacharye
In terms of browsing, these are the add-ons I don't know that I would fair
well without:

easyGestures, Adblock Plus, ChromEdit Plus / Smart Bookmarks Bar,
Greasemonkey, Foxmarks Bookmarks Synchronizer

Also a fan of some others such as Zotero, Delicious, Tab Catalog and a few
others.

------
LogicHoleFlaw
My personal favorites in Firefox for personal browsing are: Adblock Plus,
Colorful Tabs, NoScript, Nuke Anything, Popup ALT Attribute (for XKCD), and
Tree Style Tab.

For web development I find Web Developer and Firebug indispensable.

------
unalone
Inquisitor is the only add-on I use, for Safari. It's a beautiful add-on and
it's the only thing that does something for my browser that makes me more
productive.

------
AndyKelley
I can't wait till everyone starts using Adblock (Plus) and it completely
throws off the Internet economy.

------
dhotson
Firebug is a pretty obvious choice. Highly recommended!

I also use Flashblock.. oh and Sage for RSS.

------
AlfaWolph
vimperator

